# Lemond Buenos Aires Geometry



## vonhill (Jun 18, 2009)

Has anyone come across any sites with the geometry for Lemond bikes? I have a 2002 BA (58 frame size), and due to some rusting issues am considering replacing it with a Serotta Colorado II frame that I found at my LBS which, through some dumb luck is my size. I have found the Geometry chart for the Serotta online but I cannot find one for the BA anywhere, I want to go to a more upright position as I have always felt stretched out on the Lemond, and it causes some issues with my back on longer rides. Any help would be appreciated by this newbie, thanks.


----------



## kpny1 (Aug 1, 2005)

I've got an 03 or 04 BA, and will see if I can find the brochure in my files tonight and type in the numbers. (I am in the same place as you in terms of wanting a new bike, but love the feel of my BA).

In the meantime, found this site with geometry for what i assume is the 2009 model. Not sure if geometry was consistent year over year.

http://trekofpgh.com/itemdetails.cfm?LibId=39100


----------



## vonhill (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks, since I couldn't find anything online I took my bike into the LBS with the Serotta frame I was looking at, tube lengths were very close, to be expected I guess with a 57.5 cm BA and a 58cm Colorado II, but as I already suspected the angles are the difference, with the serotta's head tube and seat tube being more upright. After taking some measurements with the fitter I decided to pull the trigger. The BB on the Lemond had rusted worse than I had thought under a close inspection. Hopefully once I get it stripped down I can find a body shop that will sandblast it and repaint it for me without laughing me off the premises, then I can rebuild it up for my son.


----------



## jb636 (Nov 3, 2005)

If your still in need - you may want to try the below for info...


http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/Default.aspx


----------

